
Show HN: Connect all of your communication channels in one place - wsieroci
https://www.plummapp.com
======
wsieroci
Hi,

my name is Wiktor. It took more than 1 year, but I'm finally done building the
minimum viable product for Plumm. I worked mostly nights and weekends. I coded
the whole thing in Python and JS. This is my side project, but it is fully
functional and stable product, which you can use right now.

Product:

Plumm is a single place where you can chat with your team members and support
your customers. It can integrate your email inboxes (for now only GSuite) and
provide livechat for your website. In the future I am planning to add more
integrations, so it will become single place for all communication channels,
for example it should integrate with facebook groups or twitter.

Motivation:

I've built Plumm, because I wanted to chat with customers and my team members
in one place (one tool). Using separately livechat, email accounts and Slack
was not perfect for my communication needs, because I needed to switch all
these tools constantly.

I'm excited to start talking to customers and see what they think about the
product so far!

But, also I would very like to get feedback from you indie hackers. What do
you think?

Cheers, Wiktor

